# Can a lovebird marry a cockatiel?



## Raghad (Aug 29, 2012)

cuz i have a lovebird and a cockatiel living in the same cage since they were a month and now they r 2 years old but i think the lovebird love the cockatiel although the cockatiel dont that much..the cockatiel hiss when he sees the lovebird and trys to make him go by hitting him (not hard at all) but she sometimes let him scratch her head..anyways whenever i take the cockatiel out,the lovebird doesnt stop calling the cockatiel until i put it back and i think it wants to marry her lol so is it ok?? wont it affect their health? im so worried
thanks for ur time


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It would really be ideal for them to live separately, especially since there are mixed emotions in that birdie relationship. Take a look here: 
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104 

The cockatiel in this sticky had its toe almost bitten completely off by a lovebird:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32917

I'm not sure what you are talking about them marrying, but lovebirds and cockatiels generally don't get along very well. It is even dangerous to let hang out together, so your birds living together is a very high safety risk. 

In this case, since they have a flock bond it would be best for them to have separate cages but to have the cages sat next to each other so they can interact and see each other through the bars.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It doesn't seem like the cockatiel likes the lovebird very much, and it could one day result in injury to the tiel. Even if it doesn't, the cockatiel must be very stressed having to deal with this obnoxious, pushy roommate violating its personal space. I would separate them. They could still have supervised out of cage time together, but they would each have their own space too. Another option would be to move them to separate rooms and get the lovebird a friend of its own species since it obviously craves avian companionship.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's possible for birds of different species to form a pair bond, but lovebirds are too unrelated to cockatiels for them to actually make babies together. In your case, it's possible that the lovebird wants to pair-bond with the cockatiel, but the cockatiel definitely doesn't want it, and this could lead to dangerous fighting.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Also, lovebirds are cage territorial..so introducing a new bird would not make things any better. It really is best that you get a second cage for one of the birds to live in. 

DallyTsuka has 2 lovebirds..they are brother and sister and have to be caged separately because not even they (birds who have been together since they hatched) get along well enough. Lovebirds want their own space and their own cage and they do not like to share it or their other personal belongings with other birds.

And even though this does not sound like your lovebird, it is very possible for your lovebird to get upset over the cockatiel not responding to it and then go after it. My bird Luna does this to the female birds when they don't pay him any attention.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have to agree that it is a dangerous situation and needs to be separated. they may seem to be ok now, but all it takes is one argument and you can lose your cockatiel. not worth risking your tiel's life.


----------

